# ears growing crooked



## vietguy357

Hi. My puppy Leo is about 7 weeks old and his ears are starting to stand up. One is up and the other one is coming up but it seem like it is growing slanted towards the other ear. I feel his ear and can feel the cartilage growing differently from the other one. (He sleeps with that ear up again the wall a lot for some reason.) Could that have anything to do with it. It there anything I can do to help correct it?


----------



## Emoore

We call that the "teepee" ear stage and it's totally normal.


----------



## Stosh

He's just a baby! They'll go up and down and sideways until he's finished teething, most likely. Some pups look like they're signalling a turn.


----------



## vietguy357

Oh ok. Thank goodness. I thought his ear were going to stay like that cause he's constantly sleeps with that ear against the wall. Lol.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

lol, you remind me of my husband when my GSD was a puppy, he worried about everything his ears were doing! As you can tell by his pic in my avatar his ears are straight up now, as I am sure your dogs will be soon enough.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Look through this thread and you'll many of the stages the ears go through:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## Beau

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Look through this thread and you'll many of the stages the ears go through:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


 
Thanks for posting that.....I remember every one of those stages!

Best laugh I've had in days! :laugh:


----------



## vietguy357

Thank you everyone for helping!!  I don't really care if one of his ears stays down. It just adds to his personality  I was just worried there was something wrong with the cartilage in his ears.


----------

